# Toshiba richtige Wahl für Gaming Laptop?



## FE3L-X (16. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich suche ein Laptop für Weihnachten, aber für mich selber und mit dem sollte man auf jedenfall ordentlich zocken können, vorallem Onlinerollenspiele. 
Ich hab 1-2 Teile ins Auge gefasst, vllt kann mir wer helfen ob die eine gute Wahl wären. Preisklasse 600-700 Euro.

1. Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T1
• Core i3-330M 2x 2.13GHz 
• 4096MB (2x 2048M 
• 500GB 
• DVD+/-RW DL
• ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5165 1024MB 
• 3x USB 2.0/LAN/WLAN 802.11bgn/eSATA 
• HDMI 
• 4in1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro) 
• Webcam • Multi-Touch Trackpad 
• 15.6" WXGA glare LED TFT (1366x768) 
• Windows 7 Home Premium 
• Li-Ionen-Akku 
• 2.94kg 
• 12 Monate Herstellergarantie

2. Toshiba Satellite L500-208:- Intel *Core i5-430M* CPU mit 2.26 GHz
- 4096 MB RAM
- 500 GB Festplatte mit 5400rpm
- *15,6" Glare-Display* mit 1366 x 768 Pixel 
- ATI Mobility *Radeon HD 5165* mit 1024 MB Grafikspeicher 
- 3x USB 2.0, eSATA, HDMI, 4in1-Cardreader, b/g/n-WLAN
- Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)

ich kenn mich leider wirklich gar nicht mit Computern geschweige denn mit Laptops / Notebooks aus. Den Tests zufolge die ich gelesen hab ist das erste der beiden besser oder? Gibts ne bessere Alternative bei dem Preis? 
Danke für die Antworten 
Mfg


----------



## Freakypriest (16. Dezember 2010)

In der Preisklasse gibt es auch Notebooks mit einer Radeon 5650 halt danach mal ausschau die bringt ein paar % mehr leistung.
Allerdings Gaming sieht anders aus.

Als tip http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5165.24578.0.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Dezember 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> In der Preisklasse gibt es auch Notebooks mit einer Radeon 5650 halt danach mal ausschau die bringt ein paar % mehr leistung.
> Allerdings Gaming sieht anders aus.
> 
> Als tip http://www.notebookc...65.24578.0.html



sofern du mit ein paar % mehr als 75% meinst stimm ich dir da gerne zu.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hmm! Also allem voran solltest Du überlegen obs wirklich ein Lappi sein muss. Für 600-700€ bekommst Du allemal ein Multinmedianotebook mit dem man auch einigermassen spielen kann. Aber gewiss KEIN Gamerlappi. Dazu müsstest Du nochmal 150-300€ zulegen. Trotzdem will ich mal antworten. Für knapp 700€ schau Dir mal auf Notebooksbilliger.de folgende Geräte an:

 Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk *AMD Phenom II X4 N930 4x 2,00 GHz* / 4096 MB DDR3 RAM / 500 GB Festplatte / *ATI Mobility Radeon HD5850 1024MB 4GB DDR3* / 5-in-1 cardreader / WLAN / DVD-SuperMulti / 43 cm (17,3") HD Acer CineCrystal High-Brightness mit LED Backlight / HDMI / 1,3MP Webcam / *Bluetooth 3.0* / Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

MSI FX600-i5447W7P *Core i5, NVIDIA GeForce GT325M* *Intel Core i5-450M 2x 2.40 GHz* / *4096MB DDR3 RAM* / 500GB Festplatte / 39,6 cm (15,6") HD Display (1366x768) mit LED-Backlight / *NVIDIA GeForce GT325M mit 1GB DDR3 Ram* / *HDMI / E-SATA* / DVD Super Multi-Brenner / *Intel Wireless Display-fähig* / Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 Bit




Leicht drüber:

Schenker QMG6 GamingNotebook II
*Intel Core i3-370M 2x 2,40GHz* / *4096MB DDR3 Ram 1333MHz* / *320GB HDD 7200 rpm mit 4GB Flash* / 15,6"(39cm) Display *matt* / *NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M 1024MB VRAM mit NVIDIA® Optimus-Technologie* / *DVD SuperMulti Laufwerk* / Bluetooth / E-SATA / HDMI / Express Card 34 / 24 Monate Herstellergarantie / Ohne Betriebssystem 





LENOVO Y560 *Core i5, 1GB ATI GRAFIK*

*Intel Core i5-450M 2x2,4 GHz, bis zu 2,66 GHz (Intel Turbo Boost)* / 2048 MB DDR3 RAM / schnelldrehende 320 GB Festplatte (7.200 rpm) / 39 cm (15,6") HD-Display mit *LED-Backlight* / *1 GB ATI RADEON 5730 Grafikkarte* / *DVD Double Layer Brenner* / WLAN bgn / Bluetooth / eSATA / HDMI / *JBL Lautsprecher* / Webcam / ohne Betriebssystem









Definitiv sei gesagt : wenigstens DualCore mit 2,4Ghz. dazu eine Grafikkarte ATI HD5650 oder besser bzw. Geforce ab GF330 aufwärts (wobei hier DIE LETZTEN ZWEI ZAHLEN WICHTIG SIND..sprich ne GF260 ist schneller als ne 330, ne 420er nicht so schnell wie ne 330er).Du musst Dir aber im klaren sein, dass ein Gamer-Desktop für das gleiche Geld fast doppelt so schnell ist....


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Dezember 2010)

Ne 5850 in nem Notebook für 700 Euro ist mal ne Hausnummer.
Wenn ich einen neuen Computer zum Spielen kaufen würde, würd ich auf jedenfall darauf achten, dass er auch DX11 unterstützt.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mit der Marke Toshiba hatte mein Kumpel nur Probleme!

dauernd abstürze und lahme aktionen und schlechter kundensupport.

Nimm besser einen vorgeschlagenen von den leuten hier.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Dezember 2010)

Das kann man so nicht sagen, en kumpel von mir hat ei ntoshiba notebook und ist vollauf zufrieden, dabei handelt es sich aber um eines der teuren (>1000 Euro)


----------



## FE3L-X (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten  Das Ding ist ich brauch einen Laptop / Notebook weil ich nächstes Jahr mein Abi hab und dann wahrscheinlich weg geh und naja ist meiner Meinung nach mobiler alsn Stand Pc. Aber ich hab halt seid Ewigkeiten kein WoW mehr gespielt und mal wieder Lust bekommen ein bisschen zu gamblen, aber dafür direkt einen reinen Gamerrechner zu kaufen leuchtet mir nicht ein...
Eigentlich wollt ich mich bis morgen entschieden haben aber wenn ihr mir so sehr von dem Toshiba abratet wird das wohl nix  dann schau ich mir mal die anderen an...
trz danke  Viele Grüße

EDIT:

Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk der hier sieht doch recht gut aus? da es in erster linie ja um WoW geht, meint ihr man kann damit flüssig raiden, hauptstädte besuchen etc? und ist er dx11 kompatibel? Sorry wegen der viele Fragen aber was das angeht bin ich ein nap


----------



## xdave78 (16. Dezember 2010)

Jo also ohne jetzt nach Tests zu suchen würd ich mal annehmen, dass das ACER das Beste Gerät aus den genannten sit. Ich hab die Texte halt aus der Liste bei Notebooksbilliger rauskopiert. Ich weiss nicht wie es mit QuadCore Support in WoW aussieht..aber ich würde mal annehmen, das wow doch stark auf CPU geht sollte es Quad unterstützden (bitte mal die WOW Gamer nen Statement abgeben). Zudem 4GB RAM und Win7 64bit und LED.DX11 hat es auf jeden Fall und dei 5850 ist auch recht schnell (zu dem Preis die schnellste Karte denk ich )- ich schätze mal das ganze Gerät müste in etwa auf dem Niveau meines GT725 liegen und da konnte ich WoW Trial vor Cataclysm auf "High" ganz gut spielen...hatte sogar AA an. Age of Conan ging auch auf HIGH Settings (allerdings hat das GT725 nur DualCore dafür aber 3Ghz). Die meisten Games sollten auf Mittleren bis hochen Einstellungen gut laufen (aktuelle Games halt) Games die 1 Jahr alt sind meist sogar auf Max.

Allerdings ist es mit 17" ehe rals Desktop Replacement geeignet als zum "mobilen" spielen. Aber so hab ich es aus deinen Ausführungen auch verstanden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Dezember 2010)

Also, ein i5-460M bringt dir in WoW mehr als der AMDQuad, das steht außer frage.


----------



## OldboyX (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte zu bedenken geben, dass sich beim Acer die Oberseite beim Spielen mal so eben auf fast 50° C erwärmt.

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-acer-aspire-7745g-5464g50mnks-nkska-1237/6



Das Notebook hat das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ganz ohne Frage, aber 50° bei den Fingern ist eine Zumutung, die den ganzen Spaß am Notebook komplett verderben kann.


----------



## FE3L-X (17. Dezember 2010)

Einerseits ist das mit den 40° echt blöd und kann schon ziemlich nerven, andererseits...ich bekomm beim gaming eh immer sooo kalte hände von daher  hat jmd. irgendwie erfahrung mit dem Teil? 
und noch eine letzte Frage: was haltet ihr von dem hier? 100 euro weniger aber ein kumpel von mir hat den und meinte wow würde gant gut drauf laufen


*ACER EMACHINES G640G-P324G32MN 17,3*

**

*Highlights & Details*


Prozessor: AMD® Athlon™ II M300 (2x 2,0 GHz)
Speicher: 4GB DDR3-RAM
Festplatte: 320 GB SATA
Grafik: ATi® Mobility Radeon™ HD5470 512MB DDR3
Windows® 7 Home Premium mit 64 Bit
 *Ausstattung*


AMD® Athlon™ II M300 mit 2x 2,0 GHz
43,94 cm (17,3") Display mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
1600 x 900 Pixel
Speicherkartenleser (MMC, SD, MS, MS Pro, xD)
Webcam
6 Zellen Akku
WLAN 802.11 b/g (bis 54 MBit/s.)
Ziffernblock
Neuestes vorinstalliertes Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit) Betriebssystem.


----------



## FE3L-X (17. Dezember 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Also, ein i5-460M bringt dir in WoW mehr als der AMDQuad, das steht außer frage.



inwiefern, FPS oder was? Du musst wissen ich hab jahrelang auf nem uralt rechner gezockt und bin was grafik, fps und co angeht nicht sehr verwöhnt, ich gebe mich also auch mit dem mittelmaß zufrieden ich bin ja nicht auf der suche nach nem high end rechner, was das teil bestimmt nicht ist das weiß ich


----------



## xdave78 (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja ganz ehrlich? Was sind schon 49° auf der Unterseite und 42° auf der Oberseite? Klar ist das relativ warm...aber nicht grade so "Brandblasenwarm" ich denke die Vorteile überwiegen hier doch SEHR STARK! Ich würde jedenfalls keinen 2Ghz Prozi mit ner HD5470 nehmen...auf keinsten Fall. Nächst besseres aus meiner Liste müsste das Schenker sein...


----------



## OldboyX (17. Dezember 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja ganz ehrlich? Was sind schon 49° auf der Unterseite und 42° auf der Oberseite? Klar ist das relativ warm...aber nicht grade so "Brandblasenwarm" ich denke die Vorteile überwiegen hier doch SEHR STARK! Ich würde jedenfalls keinen 2Ghz Prozi mit ner HD5470 nehmen...auf keinsten Fall. Nächst besseres aus meiner Liste müsste das Schenker sein...



Hattest du schon mal so ein Notebook?

Ich hatte ein Acer Aspire, das in etwa so warm wurde. So etwas würde ich mir im Leben nicht nochmal kaufen. Dann lieber eine schwächere Karte (5670 oder so) die es für WoW auch tut und dafür keine Fingerheizung (oder eben einfach mehr Geld ausgeben, aber wenn man das aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht kann oder will ist das natürlich verständlich). Das ist EXTREM unangenehm sobald es über 37° geht. Seither 2 verschiedene Asus die beide nicht über ca. 32 ° gehen und da liegen Welten dazwischen und es ist einfach 10x angenehmer. Ist das Notebook nur für zwischendurch wenn man mal weg ist, dann mag das ja verschmerzbar sein. Wenn das aber der "Hauptspielcomputer" ist, dann nervt das auf Dauer gewaltig.

Letztlich ist es mir natürlich egal, nur sollte man das wissen. Es gibt Notebooks die keine 35° auf der Oberseite erreichen und gerade um die Körpertemperatur empfindet man die Unterschiede nunmal sehr stark bei direktem Kontakt.


----------



## FE3L-X (17. Dezember 2010)

Noch jemand da?  was haltet ihr von dem hier

Acer Aspire 5742G

- 15,6 Zoll HD-ready Display (1366 x 768 Pixel); Glare
- Intel *Core i5-450M* (2,4 &#8211; 2,66 GHz)
- Nvidia *Geforce GT 540M* / Intel HD Graphics
- *8 GByte DDR3* RAM
- 640 GByte SATA Festplatte (5400 rpm)
- DVD-Brenner, WLAN-N, Ethernet, 6-Zellen Akku
- 3x USB, HDMI, VGA, 2x Audio, Kartenleser

vergleichbar mit dem Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk abgesehen vom Bildschirm, oder bringt der mehr leistung?


----------



## xdave78 (18. Dezember 2010)

Naja die Grafikleistung ist auf jeden Fall etwas niedriger als bei der HD5850 einzuschätzen (ca 15%). Für WoW wirds auf jeden Fall gehn. Ich weiss ja jetzt nicht was du noch so an Onlinegames spielst. Naja für GuildWars2 oder TERA/Rift würde man mit beiden Karten ganz schön einschränken müssen.

@OldboyX:

Wie schon weiter oben geschreiben habe ich selbst ein MSI GT725 Megabook mit dem ich seit knapp 2 Jahren spiele ja. Dennoch...43°...im Sommer ists manchmal wärmer^^


----------



## OldboyX (18. Dezember 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja die Grafikleistung ist auf jeden Fall etwas niedriger als bei der HD5850 einzuschätzen (ca 15%). Für WoW wirds auf jeden Fall gehn. Ich weiss ja jetzt nicht was du noch so an Onlinegames spielst. Naja für GuildWars2 oder TERA/Rift würde man mit beiden Karten ganz schön einschränken müssen.



Klar ist die Leistung geringer, aber "ganz schön einschränken" ist immer so ne Sache. GuildWars 2 kommt nicht vor 2012 und Tera weiß man auch nicht wann es kommt. Zumindest Tera läuft mit UE3 Engine und sollte damit auf jeden Fall auch laufen. Zudem wird so schnell kein MMO kommen, das nicht auch auf breit verfügbarer Hardware zumindest annehmbar läuft. Für Grafikkracher wirst du auch mit der 5850 einschränken müssen, da es dann die 15% mehr FPS auch nicht mehr rausreißen können.

Preis/Leistung ist sehr wichtig. Aber bei einem Notebook würde ich eben auch Faktoren wie Ergonomie, Mobilität, Display usw. zumindest mit einbeziehen.



> @OldboyX:
> 
> Wie schon weiter oben geschreiben habe ich selbst ein MSI GT725 Megabook mit dem ich seit knapp 2 Jahren spiele ja. Dennoch...43°...im Sommer ists manchmal wärmer^^



Wie gesagt, du musst es schon "fühlen" um eine Aussage treffen zu kennen. Erfahrung hast du keine, da dein Notebook laut diesem Test http://www.notebookj...tel-q9000-909/3 eben ein sehr kühles ist. Die WASD Fläche (beim Spielen die relevanteste) ist beim Stresstest (und das ist im Endeffekt eine höhere Auslastung als bei Spielen) im grünen Bereich. Beim Acer im roten - das ist definitiv ein stark spürbarer Unterschied.

Zu den 43° im Sommer: Lufttemperatur kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen, aber ja, wenn du daran denkst es hätte wirklich 43° Lufttemperatur, dazu absolute Windstille und du hast ständig direkten Kontakt mit der Haut zu einer Oberfläche (i.e. das Schwitzen funktioniert auch nicht besonders) dann hast du genau eine Vorstellung davon, wie sich deine Finger anfühlen.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es unmöglich ist damit zu leben usw. Nur ist es ganz definitiv nicht angenehm, vor allem nicht auf Dauer (es hat ja auch seinen Grund, wieso NBJ für solche Temperaturen eine rote Farbe wählt und für solche wie dein Notebook sie hat eine grüne - rot geht einfach gar nicht eigentlich).


----------



## xdave78 (20. Dezember 2010)

Naja klar, seh ich ja auch ein...dass man alles iwo berücksichtigen sollte. Nur ist es nunmal so, dass bei beschränktem Budget einige Sachen in den Hintergrund treten. Also ich finde 15% mehr oder weniger Leistung schon irgendwo interessant...jedenfalls mit dem Hintergedanken ich hätte nur begrenzte Moneten und will mit dem Teil zocken. Btw. würde es mich gar nicht stören mit den 43°..solange dei Tasten nicht schmelzen^^ ich spiele mit nem G13 weil man mit Lappitastaturen einfach mal nichjt so wirklich ordentlich spielen kann....ist auch egal...


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Dezember 2010)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?  was haltet ihr von dem hier
> 
> Acer Aspire 5742G
> 
> ...


jo wäre ok, was solls denn kosten?


----------



## xdave78 (20. Dezember 2010)

699 Öcken...


----------



## Milivoje (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich halte von Acer ja ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. Lausige verarbeitung, dazu das Hitze-Problem. Irgendwie sind die DInger in meinen Augen Schrott.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (23. Dezember 2010)

eigentlich bin ich ja voll der apple fan aber wenn es denn sein muss dann hol dir KEINE standard mediamarkt/saturn marke. Mit Dell hab ich früher gute erfahrungen gemacht (die hatten z.b. nicht diese ganze dreckige software von sich auf den rechnern. Alles auf extra cds und nach einer neuinstallation, war da einfach nur ein leeres xp drauf. so wies sein sollte). Asus ist auch immer gut. Der name steht für mich einfach für qualität und wenn du dann einen ohne betriebssystem nimmst, kannst du noch ein paar euro sparen wenn du das betriebssystem nachkaufst (meiner meinung nach berechnen die händler zu viel für das Betriebssystem).

p.s.: meinen vorposter kann ich nur zustimmen. wenn du nen acer kaufst, kannst du das geld lieber im ofen verfeuern. bringt zwar nicht so ne tolle hitzeentwicklung für die acer dinger aber dafür bekommst du nach 2 monaten keinen hörschaden wenn die lüfter total verstauben weil die so scheiße eingebaut sind und total am rad drehen. teufelskreis und so. lüfter verstopfen, komponenten werden wärmer, lüfter dreht schneller, lüfter verstopft mehr, komponenten werden wärmer usw...


----------



## xdave78 (23. Dezember 2010)

Klar ist ein VW Passat Blueline n geiles Auto...wenn ich aber nur 5.000&#8364; hab muss es eben der Dacia Logan sein...


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Dezember 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> eigentlich bin ich ja voll der apple fan aber wenn es denn sein muss dann hol dir KEINE standard mediamarkt/saturn marke. Mit Dell hab ich früher gute erfahrungen gemacht (die hatten z.b. nicht diese ganze dreckige software von sich auf den rechnern. Alles auf extra cds und nach einer neuinstallation, war da einfach nur ein leeres xp drauf. so wies sein sollte). Asus ist auch immer gut. Der name steht für mich einfach für qualität und wenn du dann einen ohne betriebssystem nimmst, kannst du noch ein paar euro sparen wenn du das betriebssystem nachkaufst (meiner meinung nach berechnen die händler zu viel für das Betriebssystem).
> 
> p.s.: meinen vorposter kann ich nur zustimmen. wenn du nen acer kaufst, kannst du das geld lieber im ofen verfeuern. bringt zwar nicht so ne tolle hitzeentwicklung für die acer dinger aber dafür bekommst du nach 2 monaten keinen hörschaden wenn die lüfter total verstauben weil die so scheiße eingebaut sind und total am rad drehen. teufelskreis und so. lüfter verstopfen, komponenten werden wärmer, lüfter dreht schneller, lüfter verstopft mehr, komponenten werden wärmer usw...



Wenn du aber bei Asus mit Betriebssystem kaufst, hast du das selbe wie bei Acer. Softwaredemos, en haufen Schrott und keine CD zum neuinstallieren. Von der Verarbeitung ist ein Asus Notebook natürlich gut. Aber Hitzeprobleme hast du bei denen auch. Und die Glare-Displays spiegeln bei Asus extrem.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2010)

Glaredisplays spiegeln überall extrem. Bei der Verarbeitung nehmen sich die "Großen" fast nix. Man sollte eh jedes Produkt für sich selbst betrachten und nicht von einem Produkt auf die ganze Palette eines Herstellers schließen. Das ist nicht nur unsinnig sondern auch unvernünftig.

Die besten in Sachen Qualität sind meiner Meinung nach Lenovo, Sony und Apple. Besonders die letzten beiden lassen sich das allerdings auch deutlich bezahlen. Acer, Asus, Samsung, Toshiba... alles ein Level imo.


----------



## FE3L-X (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden  Bin aber mittlerweile bereit mehr geld auszugeben! Meine Frage ist nun, was meint ihr wie lange man aktuelle Spiele mit diesem Rechner hier zocken kann? 

*LENOVO Y560 *FREEDOS-GAMEREDITION 2.0**

Prozessor      Intel® Core™ i5  -450M Prozessor 2x 2,40 GHz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   TurboBoost bis zu  2.66 GHz    Cache  3 MB    Arbeitsspeicher   Größe  4096 MB    Technologie  DDR3 SDRAM    Taktung  PC3 8500 (1066 MHz)    max. Erweiterung auf  8192 MB    Verbaut  2 von 2 Modulen   Besonderheit  2 GB sind bereits eingebaut, ein weiteres 2GB Modul für eigene Aufrüstung auf 4GB liegt bei    Besonderheit Um die vollen 4096 MB nutzen zu können, muss ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem installiert werden.  Display   Displaygröße  39 cm (15,6")    Auflösung  1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT)    Display-Art  glänzendes Display 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   LED-Backlight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Grafik   Grafikkarte  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dedizierter Speicher  1024 MB    PCI-Express 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Festplatte   Anzahl  1    Kapazität  320 GB    Umdrehung  7200rpm    S-ATA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Besonderheit  schnelldrehende Festplatte mit 7.200 Umdrehungen/Minute!


----------



## xdave78 (3. Januar 2011)

pfft..was heisst "wie lange"? Bis das Teil kaputt ist halt. Bis 2050 wenn du es abends inmer abstaubst und den Akku rausnimmst. Nee ma im ernst. Kann man ganz schlecht sagen. Aus meiner Erfahrung der letzten Jahre würde ich mal sagen, mit dem genannten Lappi: aktuelle Games auf mittleren-hohen Einstellungen (native Auflösung kein AA usw). Geh einfach davon aus, dass Du alle 1,5-2 Jahre eine Stufe runterrechnen musst. Sprich in einem Jahr wirst Du das Gro der dann akt. Spiele mit mittleren Einstellungen spielen müssen usw. Ist imo ein gutes P/L Verhältnis und vernünftige Auflösung, dazu ganz gutes Format (15") ums mitzuschleppen zusätzlich hats wohl auch noch nen Grafikchip drin welcher stromsparend eingesetzt wird solange dem Grafikchip nix abverlangt wird - schönes Ding.

Vergiss nicht Win7 64bit zu kaufen^^


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

Hol dir nen dell oder nen acer...fast alle meine Kumpels(die gamen) haben einen von beiden aber toshiba...nee würd ich nit nehmen


lg jogi


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2011)

Und mit welcher Begründung? Einfach Aussagen in den Raum werfen kann ich auch, aber beweisen muss ich sie trotzdem. Oder glaubst du mir, dass Angela Merkel lesbisch ist nur weil ich das so in den Raum werfe?


----------

